# To Kill a Mockingbird



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

The best book ever.

Or movie.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There are a lot of fans of TKAM here on KB - though it's frustrating you still can't get it on Kindle ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

THanks for the info about the documentary, TLH....I'll have to look for it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Netflix has a really cool documentary on Harper Lee, namely "Hey, Boo." Watched it a couple of weeks ago.


I'll be looking for it. Thanks.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

The documentary is great. 

There are a couple of documentary/making of videos for the movie on the 50th Anniversary DVD also. 

I love TKAM. Own a reading copy, a remake of the original hardback (no one allowed to touch) and the regular DVD plus the anniversary one. Maybe I love it too much ... No, not possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Chambers said:


> Maybe I love it too much ... No, not possible.


No, not possible.

Betsy


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, somebody has to be the wet blanket and say, "overhyped" and "not as good as was lead to believe," so I'll just say it: both book and movie are overhyped and neither are as good as their reputations make them out to be.

Also, Atticus Finch is kind of a lousy trial lawyer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing you didn't like it?


'S'okay.  Nothing is liked by everyone...there's no wrong or right about liking or not liking something.  I say the same thing about peanut butter.  The "overhyped" and "not as good as led to believe" part (aren't they the same thing?  ), not the "lousy trial lawyer" part....


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JLH3 said:


> Well, somebody has to be the wet blanket and say, "overhyped" and "not as good as was lead to believe," so I'll just say it: both book and movie are overhyped and neither are as good as their reputations make them out to be.
> 
> Also, Atticus Finch is kind of a lousy trial lawyer.


There are a lot of books and movies I don't like that other people love, but Betsy ... peanut butter? Lucky you. I can't eat it anymore because of my cholesterol and I miss it. <sigh>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There are a lot of books and movies I don't like that other people love, but Betsy ... peanut butter? Lucky you. I can't eat it anymore because of my cholesterol and I miss it. <sigh>


Nope, never have. I like peanuts but not peanut butter. It was a pain being different growing up and not like PB&Js, or, as we called them then, peanut butter & jelly sandwiches.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nope, never have. I like peanuts but not peanut butter. It was a pain being different growing up and not like PB&Js, or, as we called them then, peanut butter & jelly sandwiches.
> 
> Betsy


I didn't used to like jelly on mine. Still prefer just PB.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I didn't used to like jelly on mine. Still prefer just PB.


Some times I just have to have a PB lollipop.

Just a spoon with PB on it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nope, never have. I like peanuts but not peanut butter. It was a pain being different growing up and not like PB&Js, or, as we called them then, peanut butter & jelly sandwiches.
> 
> Betsy


Love peanut butter and love jelly (except we call it jam). But the two together? I know it's a pretty traditional American sandwich, but I've never known anyone here (in the UK) to eat one and frankly I think I'd be sick - whoever though of putting the two together? *shudders* 

When I was younger I didn't realise what you call jelly was what we call jam and what _we_ call jelly is what you call jello. I think!  So I used to think you were all eating PB & jello. I'm not sure which is worse!!

Sorry, how did we get from TKAM to this! Back to your regularly scheduled program ......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Love peanut butter and love jelly (except we call it jam). But the two together? I know it's a pretty traditional American sandwich, but I've never known anyone here (in the UK) to eat one and frankly I think I'd be sick - whoever though of putting the two together? *shudders*
> 
> When I was younger I didn't realise what you call jelly was what we call jam and what _we_ call jelly is what you call jello. I think!  So I used to think you were all eating PB & jello. I'm not sure which is worse!!
> 
> Sorry, how did we get from TKAM to this! Back to your regularly scheduled program ......


Yes, your jelly is our Jello which is a brand name of flavored gelatin.


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 9, 2012)

I totally love the left turn this topic took...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not uncommon here on KB....
  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JLH3 said:


> I totally love the left turn this topic took...


Your fault. You must now have a PB&J for lunch every day for a month. Betsy, can I get a ruling on this? Is a month sufficient?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Your fault. You must now have a PB&J for lunch every day for a month. Betsy, can I get a ruling on this? Is a month sufficient?


Sorry, I can't subject anyone to that....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Back to TKAM.

I don't think it would be as effective in color. B&W makes the atmosphere, not only in the suspense scenes. The music was fantastic and Scout narrating was even better, especially the way she did it.

Blanking here. What was the name of the old lady with the garden? I know she was minimized in the movie, but it was interesting how Atticus made Jem read to her every afternoon


Spoiler



to help her over her morphine addiction


.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That was Mrs. Henry Lafayette Dubose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first time I read it, I loved that Scout told the story.  That she was a smart feisty brave little girl who loved to read.  I really identified with her though I was never that feisty or brave as a kid.  But subsequent reads made me realize that in many ways, Jem is the heroic character in the book.  He's the one that is there, time after time, for his family.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> That was Mrs. Henry Lafayette Dubose.


Hey, Ms. Dubose.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Mrs. Dubois, "Don't you say 'Hey' to me Jean Louise Finch!" Lolz. You just can't be nice to some people. Only Atticus could tame her.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

PB&J = ick.

Loved TKAM, read the book a while ago and watched the movie two weeks ago on a plane ride to Canada. The movie is equally as good as the book. Definitely recommend both (preferably without the PB&J as a snack)


----------



## jaywatkins (Apr 18, 2013)

The only book I read all the way through in high school.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> There are a lot of fans of TKAM here on KB - though it's frustrating you still can't get it on Kindle ....


Darn... I was thinking it has been a long time since I read it and I would like to read it again (of course -it would need to be on my Kindle)!

And I love a teaspoon of cold Jiffy extra crunchy PB mid AM to keep my blood sugar up! Tastes like PB cookie dough but it has to be cold !


----------

